

Germany’s eurozone dilemma: should they stay or should they go? - cwan
http://www.spectator.co.uk/spectator/thisweek/6084773/germanys-eurozone-dilemma-should-they-stay-or-should-they-go.thtml

======
BonoboBoner
The suggestion is insane. If it wasnt for the Euro our german exports would
have never brought us our wealth that we currently have.

And by the way... judging by our german deficits right now... we wouldnt be
allowed to join the eurozone right now, so we are not that much better either.

The eurozone is not only a currency it is mainly an investment in peace.
Whatever happens economically is not gonna change that. The promise of a
peaceful europe after centuries of nonsense wars is more than enough benefit
to work on keeping the eurozone strong.

~~~
hga
But what happened in the past does not mean that going forward is makes the
most sense for Germany to stay the Eurozone. And you seem to be assuming that
keeping the Eurozone "strong" is even a possibility, which seems doubtful as
long as the Mediterranean members can redeem their fiscal excesses by having
the Northern European members bail them out.

What's going to make them fundamentally change their ways? For how long will
Germany's gains from being in the Eurozone be spent propping up the profligate
PIGS?

------
redmage
It's rather interesting that every story I read advocating that any member of
the eurozone should get out for one reason or other, was written by someone
not in the eurozone.

I wonder if these people are trying to make the situation seem worse than it
is in order to further drag down the value of the Euro. It certainly looks
like that and I'm not one to believe conspiracies.

Yes, the situation is bad, but if the eurozone crumbles, every country
involved will suffer. We would have trouble exporting goods and protectionist
policies would be common.

